# usb tethering on bionic without any special hack



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was messing around with my BIONIC, i decided to try the built in usb tethering. I plugged it into my windows 7 pc, selected mass storage mode, then selected tethering under the 'tethering and mobile hotspot" feature, then checked usb tethering. My pc obtained a ip address, and now i am tethering over LTE. anyone else able to get this working?


----------



## aearles (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine does the same, I haven't used it much though since I wasn't sure if they would be tracking it or if it's even against the TOS.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Unless you have altered your phone, then you are not violating anything. You are simply using a built-in feature of the device. So in other words, tether away!


----------

